# Controlling IBS the Drug-Free Way: A 10-Step Plan for Symptom Relief by Dr. Jeffrey M. Lackner



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Controlling IBS the Drug-Free Way: A 10-Step Plan for Symptom Relief
Dr. Jeffrey M. Lackner, STC Healthy Living, 2007
ISBN 1584795751








The best self managed approach to coping with IBS symptoms that I have ever read.

Written by an expert who has taken 20 years of IBS treatment research and condensed it into a book, Dr. Jeffrey Lackner has written a very different type of book for IBS sufferers. The core of the book is a 10-step plan for symptom relief; however, Dr. Lackner's approach is not ordinary. He combines proven techniques for you to develop an understanding of who you are and how your thoughts and behavior attribute to your well being. This isn't a book about psychology and IBS. Dr. Lackner skillfully takes the reader through an understanding of how the digestive system works, how you may be diagnosed with a digestive disease, and then how the physical torture of daily IBS symptoms can be coped with by changes in how you think and act. For over 25 years I have fostered a self-help/control approach for individuals and this is the first book in a long time that provides the ingredients to do just that. I highly recommend this book for every IBS sufferer.


----------

